# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  diteur OEM [Sources]

## Roland Chastain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : diteur OEM

Simple diteur de texte utilisant par dfaut la page de code 850.



Le programme a t compil avec Delphi XE2.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

